# Missing Bitlocker Files



## Alladin (Nov 10, 2015)

I have recently downloaded Bitlocker. The Install all went through OK and told me it was completed. I successfully (I think) set up a new Drive and put a couple of folders with files in there. I was then able to access the folder and files, no problem.

Now (since I restarted my computer, I think) the drive and folders are gone. I have run a number of searches but cant locate them.

How can I get them back??


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

"_downloaded_ Bitlocker"???

BitLocker is included with the Ultimate and Enterprise editions of Windows Vista and Windows 7, the Pro and Enterprise editions of Windows 8 and later, and Windows Server 2008 and later.


----------

